# Flickering VU meter with 1124P @ idle?



## jschaefer7406 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello all,

Installed my 1124P today (made all connections and tested; did not get the chance to run REW yet). I set the input level as described in the BFD guide. Got only sporadic flickers of the red LED's on Pearl Harbor bombing scenes. Anyway, I noticed that the first pair of green LED's on the VU meter intermittently flicker when the receiver is off (plan to leave the BFD on 24/7 as most have suggested). I have no humming at all, so I assume that it's not an interference issue. Is this normal?

Thanks for all of the help here, this forum is great!!

Joe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Anyway, I noticed that the first pair of green LED's on the VU meter intermittently flicker when the receiver is off


Not normal, even when the receiver is turned on.

brucek


----------



## jschaefer7406 (Feb 5, 2009)

Brucek,

Any suggestions?? As I said, whisper quiet when in use, so I'm not too concerned with it. What do you think I should do?

Thanks,

Joe

P.S. - When the receiver is on, the bottom LED in each channel stays lit constantly. The flicker is only once in a while, when the AVR is off. I do have the signal wire bundled with one or two power cords, but they are all shielded, right?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What do you think I should do?


Find out what is causing it.

Remove all cables from the unit and see if it does it then. Begin to add one input cable (and then the other if both channels are used).

etc, etc, etc.

Find out if it's the BFD or the cable(s) or the receiver or whatever...

brucek


----------



## jschaefer7406 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello again all,

I realize this is an older thread, but the symptoms still persist. It doesn't really seem to be hurting anything, but if I could make it stop it'd be great. I have tried disconnecting the cables and found that it ceases if the input cable is disconnected at either end. Output cables don't matter obviously. I have a coaxial digital cable on it now (thinking that maybe the better shielding may help). No change. It only does this with the TV on, which leads me to believe that maybe the high amp draw of the picture tube (Sony Wega CRT) may be the cause. I figured the digital coax would be shielded well enough to suppress interference though. Thoughts? I do have the 1/4 mono (balanced?) to RCA adapters on the BFD. Should I fab a cable with a 1/4 stereo plug on one end and the RCA on the other? Is this what is meant by "lifting the ground"? I don't mean to sound dumb, just trying to understand all of this. If it's a ground issue, why does it only do this with the TV on? Satellite is always on, so that's not the issue (I've read that that is fairly common). Anyone?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Should I fab a cable with a 1/4 stereo plug on one end and the RCA on the other? Is this what is meant by "lifting the ground"?


The cable you're referencing breaks the case ground between the BFD and the source feeding it. This can break ground loops while allowing the signal to pass. I suspect it will help in your case.

The cable requires you use a (two wire with a ground shield) type cable. 
Don't connect the shielding of the cable at the RCA end to anything.










brucek


----------

